# My dog has IMHA aka AIHA



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

Are there any others out there who are going through this illness with their dogs or have gone through it. My dog, Molly, 7yrs old (husky, border collie cross) was diagneosed with immune mediated hemolytic anemia the week before Thanksgiving. She spent 6 days at Angell Memorial hospital in Boston, MA. She had been holding steady and then her hematocrit had gone from 25 to 30 which was good news. That held for a week and when we went for her weekly hematocrit test yesterday, she had dropped to 25. Her vet is now thinking that it might be something else (like leukemia or lymphoma). She put her on cyclosporin (along with the prednisone and azthioprine she is currently on) in hopes that this may help to supress her immune system even more. We are going for another blood test in about 1/2 hour to test her reticulyte count (immiture red blood cells). If that is low then her vet feels that maybe she doesn't have imha but one of those above mentioned cancers. I am heartbroken. I have already spen over $4,000 that I do not have and I do not know what to do. I don't know how long to hang in there. I will not have my dog suffer but if there is a chance that she may just be going through a rough time with this disease than I am willing to stick it out. Please offer any advice you may have and keep my best friend, Molly, in your prayers.

Thank you.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

I suggest you read through this thread and maybe email or PM Poodlemaniac. Their dog just went through this, and they tried everything, but sadly lost her. I'm sure they would be happy to talk to you.

http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/2183-aiha.html 

How much Prednisone is your dog on, and how much does she weigh?

Good luck.


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

*My dog has IMHA - good news today.*

Thanks so much for replying. When I went to the vet today, her hematocrit test sent from the lab yesterday was 30 and the one done at the vet today was 31-32. Her reticulate (sp?) count was at 3 which is good. So, I am keeping my fingers crossed and I am doing a lot of praying. The vet seems to believe that she does, indeed, have imha and not leukemia or lymphoma (due to her ret. count) and that my Molly is just going to take her time in responding to her treatment. She is on 20 mg prednisone (she weighs 40 lbs) and is also on azthioprine and started cyclosporine yesterday. Her vet wants to keep her on the cyclosporine for a week to see how she responds. I lost my composure at the vet's office this morning and they were so caring and kind to me. They wouldn't charge me for the office visit and blood test (which made me cry again!). When we go back this Saturday for another hematocrit test I am going to bring them some coffe, donuts and muffins (a very small token for the care and caring they have given to me and my dog).
Again, thank you for replying. I did read the info you sent me to. It helps to have all the information you can have. Got to go - Molly is barking for her dinner!


----------



## Poodlemaniac (Nov 23, 2006)

I had an 11 year old poodle just go through this. She eventually had to be put to sleep from other complications. Your dogs blood count is still very good. Hang in there as best you can. It sounds like your vet has the right know how and the correct meds. Here's a website that might help you.
http://www.cloudnet.com/~j****son/
Sophie, our poodle, ran blood counts from 8 - 16 for over a week and a half. There is about a 50% survival rate but with your dogs blood count I'd say you have a very good chance of making it. Keep in mind that the full recovery time can take many months. Read all of the website that I gave you. Remember, normal counts are around 40 plus or minus so again, your dog's counts is holding very well and it sounds like you got him/her to vet in time. email me if I can be of any more help.

Andy


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

See, I knew Poodlemaniac would be willing to talk to you. He's a good guy.  

I'm not sure how long you have been on the Pred, or if you have tried reducing the dosage yet, but something I have found in certain vets, is that they don't go high enough with it. I remember my dog with a different, but kind of similar, auto-immune problem was put on 2 mg/pound of Prednisone. Some vets just don't want to go into the really high doses, but it is recommended. The only thing I don't know is that if the dog is taking the other drugs (Azathioprene and Cyclosporin) maybe you are supposed to give less Pred. My dog wasn't on those.

Glad the numbers were better. Hang in there.


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

*My IMHA Dog*

Thank you so much for your responses - it really helps to be able to communicate with someone who has gone through this. I was unable to get into that website you sent and I would love to.

Thanks, again.

Lauren


----------



## Poodlemaniac (Nov 23, 2006)

email me at [email protected] and I will send you the website address. There's a word in the URL that the filter won't through.

Andy


----------



## Beckster258 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm very happy to talk with you, I went through this with my dog. Please contact me if you need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for replying. Hopefully, my dog, Molly, is on the right track. Her last hematocrit was 39 (12/23/06). She goes for another blood test tomorrow and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. She is still on a lot of meds but I am always apprehensive when we go for her weekly blood test. What is your story with this awful disease? Thanks again.

Lauren


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

39 is great! Congratulations!


----------



## Beckster258 (Oct 3, 2006)

39 is great. My four year old got it, but it came on very fast. She started acting sluggish one day, and the next she was completely jaundis and yellow. I took her to the vet, and she was at 12. We started her on meds, but it was too late. When I had to put her down that evening, she was barely at 8. The vet said it usually doesn't come on this fast, but it did in her case. I'm very glad you had more time to intervene. I'm crossing my fingers for you, please keep me posted!!!!


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

*My dog has IMHA/AIHA*

Thank you for responding. I'm sorry to hear that you and your friend lost the battle with this evil disease. I feel like I've aged 10+ years over the last 2 months. When you get good news at your weekly vet appointment it lasts until you go for the next and are waiting for the blood test results. Molly has been on Cyclosporine for 2 1/2 weeks and that seemed to be the drug to get her to 39. She stayed at 39 this week (Wed) but I have noticed that her hind legs are quite weak (she has lots of trouble going up stairs) and she has lost weight. My vet stated this week that maybe she does not have IMHA but something else (lymphoma, leukemia). She felt this way b/c she thought Molly should have responded quicker. She did respond quickly once she added the Cyclosporin. My vet said to try to get her weight up by feeding her more and I am. Of course, I panicked! So, I've been on every web site you can find about lymphoma and leukemia as well as any more infor on IMHA that I get my hands on! I have found that some prednisone side effects are muscle wasting and weight loss - I know they usually gain. Cyclosporing and Aziothioprine can cause weight loss and lethergy. So again, I am keeping my fingers crossed and praying (even to my mother in heaven who loved my Molly) because my thinking is that why would her hct still be holding at 39? These other things seem like side effects to these powerful drugs that we need to give these dogs in order to get them to respond. Thank you to everyone for your caring words and information. Please keep it coming. I try to check this site at least once a day.
Lauren


----------



## Poodlemaniac (Nov 23, 2006)

Try feeding cooked rice and cottage cheese. Also try mixing it with some dog food. Many smaller meals are better than trying to get her to eat one big meal. If she's still on Prednisone then she won't have much of an appetite...same with the antibiotics. Just keep encouraging her. It's been a month and a half since our Sophie passed and we still miss her teribly. However, our "new" 8 year old toy poodle has/is really helping to ease the pain. Because we had so much love to give to Sophie, getting another poodle was a good thing for us. Hang in there!

Andy


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Oooh, Andy, I'm so glad you got another Poodoo! Rescue, I'm sure. You are so wonderful!!!! I'm sure any rescue org. would be thrilled to have you adopt from them! And another older one! You're the BEST!!!

ljmaca---You're logic sounds reasonable to me. Although you never know when there is another possible medical problem on top of the one you are dealing with that can cause everything to look weird. But, again your logic sounds good to me. Although Prednisone tnds to make them eat more, not less, but not always.

Hang in there.


----------



## Poodlemaniac (Nov 23, 2006)

Dogged said:


> Oooh, Andy, I'm so glad you got another Poodoo! Rescue, I'm sure. You are so wonderful!!!! I'm sure any rescue org. would be thrilled to have you adopt from them! And another older one! You're the BEST!!!


Yes, we got her (Tinkerbell, all 6 lbs of her) from a local women who was using her to breed. My wife literally talked her out of her. She's missing most of her teeth but that doesn't seem to stop her from eating as she's gained about a pound that she needed. She is adapting very well and pretty much runs the house now!!  We needed her and she needed us...doeswn't get much better. 

Andy


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

*My dog has IMHA*

Thanks to both of you. And welcome on your new family member. I will try adding the rice and smaller meals. 
Lauren


----------



## Beckster258 (Oct 3, 2006)

You could also try adding some hot water to her dry food. When mine was sick, it softened it up for her and she did have some that way. We had an insta-hot faucet and i'd just add a little from there. 

I've finally caved and pick up my new Jack Russell puppy on Friday. I must admit I'm nervous that this will all happen to me again, although my vet assures me that the chances of that happening to two dogs for me is very slim. 

If I were you, I'd get a second opinion. They do say that often times, some other sickness or infection triggers the anemia, maybe it isn't luekemia and its something different. Still, 39 is great, and I'm glad you have time to figure this out. 

I look forward to updates.


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

*My dog has IMHA*

Thank you so much for you interest and concern. Good luck with your new pup! No, I don't think this could happen to you twice but I know how you feel - you never want to go through it again. We were at the vet this morning and she is doing a complete blood test instead of just a hematocrit to rule out that it is something other than imha. She is concernd that Molly isn't gaing weight. She maintained her weight from last week even though I increased her food. But I think the diahrea (sp?) she developed over the weekend isn't helping. I've put her on a bland diet (hamburg and rice) per my vet and was told to give her as much as she wants. So I am waiting until tomorrow morning to get the blood test results. I just want to know something for sure. Does she have IMHA and is she just taking longer to respond? Does she have cancer? So hopefully whatever the blood test results are I will have more of an answer tomorrow. I know I am rambling on but it's just so frustrating and heartbreaking at the same time. I miss my dog. I just wish she would get back to the way she was 2 months ago before this nightmare. I feel so bad for her.

Lauren


----------



## Beckster258 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hang in there, you're doing the right thing. Keep me posted!


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

*Cyclosporine Dosing for IMHA*

I've been on other forums and am now rather confused (I will ask my vet tomorrow at our appointment but welcome input from anyone out there who has come accross this) about when to dose cyclosporine - On an empty stomach or not? Thanks.
Lauren


----------



## mrpleasant (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi. I'm a new member to the forums, but I am very familiar with AIHA. My dog Ray died from it about 3 years ago. He was 10 years old. He seemed a bit sluggish and easily tired during our normal walks. One day he just didn't want to wake up and that was the day he was diagnosed. Within hours, he was so bad the vet had to give him a blood transfusion to keep him alive. He then came home after a few days, started prednisone. Within 2 days he had to have another blood transfusion. Finally, one week after diagnosis, he was going down hill so fast that I ended his misery. I spent $5000 that week, and would have spend much more if the doctors had told me he had any chance at all. The one thing I remember most about it all was the color of his urine. It was the deep red color of red wine. 7 days from diagnois, a big fight downhill the whole time, and then gone.

I'd be happy to talk to you about my experiences if you think they would help you. You can email me at [email protected]. You can also read Ray's story online at http://www.rayskneesurgery.com

Good luck to you.

For anyone else who hates this horrible disease, the Morris Animal Foundation does research trying to cure it.


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. It is so sad to hear of a dog losing the battle to this disease. The symptoms are somewhat subtle for such a serious and life threatening disease. Same thing - Molly didn't eat her dinner one night and the next day wasn't hungry either. She was also kind of lethargic. I called the vet and they said to bring her in. I'm thinking she has some stomach bug. Whenever they gave the her blood test results, told me that they suspected she had IMHA and told me to bring her to an emergency facility - I couldn't believe it. I too have already spent $5k+ that I do not have but these dogs (cats. etc.) are members of our family and we don't/can't just put them to sleep when they get ill and we can't afford it. It is our responsibility to medically treat them the best way we can. They love us unconditionally and would lay down their life for us. I have been telling everyone I know that owns a pet to get pet insurance. I should have listened to my girlfriend when she told me to get pet insurance when I adopted Molly as a puppy. I now feel that it is a small price to pay monthly to be prepared for when something like this happens. I did not have pet insurance. Mollie is my first dog and she is a not a pure breed (husky/border collie cross). My ignorant thinking was that you would get pet insurance if you had a pure bred dog as they are prone to certain illnesses/conditions (hip displasia, tumors, etc.). I have a "mutt" - they don't get things like that. Duh! My other feeling is to get your pet to an emergency facility when diagnosed as they have much more experience with this disease. Most vets try their best but they may or may not have ever treated a dog with IMHA and are not as "up" on the meds and their side effects. What was your dog's hct when diagnosed? Again, thanks for responding - it really helps to hear from others who have gone through or are going through this. If it wasn't for this forum I think I would have lost Mollie at the beginning of Jan when her regular vet didn't recognize her symptoms as side effects from the pred. I thank whoever (some little voice inside my head) that told me to bring her back to Angell Memorial - I did and she was diagnosed with pred sepsis and was a different dog within 2 days and is almost back to her old self.

Anyway, thank you to all. Please keep me posted on your pets.
Lauren
PS - can you tell I just finished my morning coffee!


----------



## German Shepherd Lover (Dec 22, 2006)

ljmaca, I may have missed it somewhere in all of the posts but did you have your dog vaccinated shortly before it became sick? I lost my GSD shortly after a vaccination and the symptoms are very simular...


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

No - Mollie was last vaccinated in February and came down with IMHA in Nov. So we can't balme it on the vaccine. She was on proheart until it was taken off the market but I believe that was a couple of years ago. I am going to check my records. Her diagnosis from Angell Memorial came back that it was idiopathic. So we don't know why. Very frustrating. But, I will not vaccinate Molly any more. And if I need to go somewhere, I will not board her any more especially if she is still on immunosuppressants. 
Keep me posted.
Lauren

PS - I love GSD's. Molly is a husky/border collie cross. I should post a picture b/c she is so pretty and she looks just like her mother (me) - she has blonde hair (with some dark roots) and blue eyes! Molly is my first dog and I got her at a humane society, but if I were to get another - a GSD it would be. They are so smart and loyal.
Lauren
PPS - when I said "keep me posted" I wasn't clear - I meant to keep me in the loop should you find any more info on vaccine and length of time between diagnosis. I am going to check when Molly had her l;ast proheart injection.


----------



## ljmaca (Dec 19, 2006)

Molly's latest blood test revealed an hct of 43! Yeah! She still had some spherocytes but less that last time (2 weeks ago). Her vet dropped her pred by 1/2 which always makes me nervous.


----------



## coaldog (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and new to IMHA. About 3 weeks ago my dog, Coal, was diagnosed with IMHA. We took him to get vaccinations on a Monday and he went past the "grace" period of being lethargic and we took him not eating and throwing up all the time. We finally took him back in thinking he had s blockage of some sort cause he's a lab/shepherd mix and known to eat things. Blood work came back as IMHA. I was devastated when I heard the news and quickly got his meds for him. He was put on prednisone, amoxicillin, sucralfate, and pepcid ac. We started the pills that night and started to see a difference in Coal in a couple days, he was eating again and had more energy.. We took him for three pcv tests and they were 31 34 31. Our hopes were rising and then he ended his amoxicillin and sucralfate. A day or two later he started having really runny diarrhea and his right hip was,hurting. We called the vet and he told us to give him pepto bismol and he prescribed tramadol for his hip and a medicine for his diarrhea ( metra something). Later that day I looked at Coal and saw that his nose was bleeding and rushed him to the ER vet. 4 hours later, we were told that pepto bismol has aspirin in it and to stop immediately. He also gave us some doxycycline and azathioprine and changed the dosages on his current meds. The vet was also concerned that he's been losing weight and was wondering if he had spleen cancer. Well we took him home and started seeing a difference in him the next day. We took him to our regular vet a couple days later and hid pvc was back to 34 but still losing weight. We started feeding him regularly instead of the smaller meals we were told to. The prednisone makes him short of breath and he's usually tired, except if we go outside. And it just hurts me to see him limp. I don't know what to expect anymore. Does anyone have similar stories or any words of encouragement?


----------

